# Bully sticks vs. bladder sticks???



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

My babies finished up their last bully sticks today so of course i went on bestbullysticks.com to order some more. I came across bladder sticks which were way cheaper than bully sicks and had free shipping. Has anyone tried a bladder stick? It says they last just as long and don't have that awful bully stick smell. So I ordered 2 bags of 25, but I wanted to know if anyone has tried these???


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

They sound revolting, so I bet the dogs will love them lol


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> They sound revolting, so I bet the dogs will love them lol


My thoughts exactly, Stella. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Please let me know Z how they like the bladder sticks once they arrive. I am always looking for new chewies for Jaxx.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## asthehind (Jul 5, 2013)

Mimi loves ordinary rawhide chews, and I've never noticed a smell with them.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I will let u all know how it goes!! I don't know whats worse, bull penis or cow bladder??? Lololol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh they sound foul! Let me know if the pups like them, I too like finding disgustingly tasty new chews for Honey!  x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

asthehind said:


> Mimi loves ordinary rawhide chews, and I've never noticed a smell with them.


Rawhide is really dangerous for doggies, they can cause stomach torsion, blockages, obstructions, not to mention they are made chemicals that are harmful as well. 
http://thebark.com/content/dangers-rawhide-dog-chew-toys

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> I will let u all know how it goes!! I don't know whats worse, bull penis or cow bladder??? Lololol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'd vote for the bull penis! Lol


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Saqqara said:


> I'd vote for the bull penis! Lol


Did you ever think before you had Chis you'd say THAT sentence??!? The things we talk about on here. 

I like that the bladder doesn't smell as much as bully sticks, although I have gotten pretty used to their smell in the last year and a half! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> I will let u all know how it goes!! I don't know whats worse, bull penis or cow bladder??? Lololol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I vote cow bladder sounds worse but I love teasing hubby what a bully stick is.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JumpingBean (Mar 27, 2013)

We recently received a beef bladder stick in this months Barkbox. It was love at first site for Finn, seemed he like it more than the bully sticks we get. I didn't notice an odor either, though like what was mentioned before we're probably all use to the smell by now.


----------



## asthehind (Jul 5, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> Rawhide is really dangerous for doggies, they can cause stomach torsion, blockages, obstructions, not to mention they are made chemicals that are harmful as well.
> The Dangers of Rawhide Dog Chew Toys | The Bark
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ooh er, I've never heard that before! Thanks for letting me know. Luckily Mimi doesn't eat them, she just licks and chews.


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

pupluv168 said:


> Did you ever think before you had Chis you'd say THAT sentence??!? The things we talk about on here.
> 
> I like that the bladder doesn't smell as much as bully sticks, although I have gotten pretty used to their smell in the last year and a half!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I know, right?! 



intent2smile said:


> I vote cow bladder sounds worse but I love teasing hubby what a bully stick is.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That gag never gets old!


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Omg.....bladder sticks??? 😝


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

pupluv168 said:


> Did you ever think before you had Chis you'd say THAT sentence??!? The things we talk about on here.
> 
> I like that the bladder doesn't smell as much as bully sticks, although I have gotten pretty used to their smell in the last year and a half!
> 
> ...


As much as I try to get over the bully stick smell, I just can't!! They eat them on our bed, yuck!! They were around $27 for 2 packs of 25 which is way cheaper than the bully sticks I buy. This will be amazing if they like them! Or I will be mailing everyone cow bladder for xmas! Haha

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> As much as I try to get over the bully stick smell, I just can't!! They eat them on our bed, yuck!! They were around $27 for 2 packs of 25 which is way cheaper than the bully sticks I buy. This will be amazing if they like them! Or I will be mailing everyone cow bladder for xmas! Haha
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I cannot get over the smell either! Jaxx has some very stinky things that he loves. He loves Zukes treats especially the rabbit ones and OMG they stink. I think the bully sticks still smell worse than those treats. 

Jaxx chews on bullies on our bed too. I normally put him in bed with me when hubby goes to work at 5 am and I always put a quiet toy or chewy on the bed with him so if he wakes before me he has something to occupy him and I can sleep. The thought of that smell on our bed sometimes grosses me out though.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> As much as I try to get over the bully stick smell, I just can't!! They eat them on our bed, yuck!! They were around $27 for 2 packs of 25 which is way cheaper than the bully sticks I buy. This will be amazing if they like them! Or I will be mailing everyone cow bladder for xmas! Haha
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I don't let Toby chew bully sticks or antlers in the bedroom. If he wants to chew in there, it's nylabones only. No stinky, yucky stuff in my bed. Maybe that's why it doesn't seem to bother me so much. One of the benefits of having bad allergies is my nose is always plugged up.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Can't wait to hear how it goes. Odie has become bored with her bully sticks. I don't like them to stick around for too long and she's just leaving them so it's becoming expensive! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

intent2smile said:


> I cannot get over the smell either! Jaxx has some very stinky things that he loves. He loves Zukes treats especially the rabbit ones and OMG they stink. I think the bully sticks still smell worse than those treats.
> 
> Jaxx chews on bullies on our bed too. I normally put him in bed with me when hubby goes to work at 5 am and I always put a quiet toy or chewy on the bed with him so if he wakes before me he has something to occupy him and I can sleep. The thought of that smell on our bed sometimes grosses me out though.


I can tell you what smells the worst of all. Those salmon rolls. My God, those are a camping only kind of treat. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

JumpingBean said:


> We recently received a beef bladder stick in this months Barkbox. It was love at first site for Finn, seemed he like it more than the bully sticks we get. I didn't notice an odor either, though like what was mentioned before we're probably all use to the smell by now.


That's awesome! I hope mine love them too!! Thanks for sharing!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

As I'm typing this Miya and Domo both are chewing on a bully stick. Can't wait to hear about the bladder! bully sticks are so stinky!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

asthehind said:


> Ooh er, I've never heard that before! Thanks for letting me know. Luckily Mimi doesn't eat them, she just licks and chews.


I didn't know about rawhide either until someone at a local dog boutique told me a few years ago. The big dog stores sell them like crazy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> I can tell you what smells the worst of all. Those salmon rolls. My God, those are a camping only kind of treat.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ummmm I bought a salmon roll once and it was one time too much! Those are gross!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Can't wait to hear how it goes. Odie has become bored with her bully sticks. I don't like them to stick around for too long and she's just leaving them so it's becoming expensive!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I will definitely let ya know!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

teetee said:


> As I'm typing this Miya and Domo both are chewing on a bully stick. Can't wait to hear about the bladder! bully sticks are so stinky!


I tried googling them and found other forums talking about them, I've only read great things!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> Ummmm I bought a salmon roll once and it was one time too much! Those are gross!!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


SO gross. I had one in a bag, saving it for when she'd be outdoors and the bag started filling with oil from it. Definitely tossed that. Soooo smelly! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Can't wait to hear how it goes. Odie has become bored with her bully sticks. I don't like them to stick around for too long and she's just leaving them so it's becoming expensive!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Jaxx seems to have grown bored of all his chewy items.
He used to go nuts for antlers now he will chew on them only if I leave them in his food bag for a couple days.
The first time he had a bully he chewed on it forever. Now he just carries them around. I really need to find a new chewy.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

intent2smile said:


> Jaxx seems to have grown bored of all his chewy items.
> He used to go nuts for antlers now he will chew on them only if I leave them in his food bag for a couple days.
> The first time he had a bully he chewed on it forever. Now he just carries them around. I really need to find a new chewy.
> 
> ...


Odie too! She gets excited when she first gets one, but will just leave it. I think it's because she always has one. Maybe I'll try these bladder sticks and rotate so she doesn't get as bored. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I bought Midgie Tripe chewys. Guess that's the same thing as bladder. She won't chew anything, not even these, but she does like to carry it around and find a place to hide it. Can't understand why she doesn't want to chew it!?


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Odie too! She gets excited when she first gets one, but will just leave it. I think it's because she always has one. Maybe I'll try these bladder sticks and rotate so she doesn't get as bored.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Krystal I bet that is Jaxx's problem too. I try to always make sure he has a variety of chewies for his teeth but maybe rotating them out would make him want them more again.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> They sound revolting, so I bet the dogs will love them lol


:lol: That made me laugh so much, too true!

I've never tried bully or bladder sticks, but I've been thinking of buying some for Lilo. I had never even heard of the bladder ones! You guys make it sound so appealing. lol


----------



## srdefoe (Feb 23, 2013)

Please let us know if they stink more or less than the low odor bully sticks. Our Rico LOVES bully sticks but my husband hates the smell!
Thanks!
Sue


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Ok ladies.....survey says????

Bladder sticks are amazing!! They do have a slight odor but nothing like a bully stick. My guys love them equally as much and they they last the same amount of time as the bullies do. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Ok ladies.....survey says????
> 
> Bladder sticks are amazing!! They do have a slight odor but nothing like a bully stick. My guys love them equally as much and they they last the same amount of time as the bullies do.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Good to know, thanks Z! If I can get over the pure disgust of a bladder stick, I will try them! I guess maybe because I actually have a bladder, they bother me a bit more than bully sticks. LOL.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

pupluv168 said:


> Good to know, thanks Z! If I can get over the pure disgust of a bladder stick, I will try them! I guess maybe because I actually have a bladder, they bother me a bit more than bully sticks. LOL.


Haha, they look the same!! So just pretend it's a bully!! Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LadyDevlyn (Jul 8, 2013)

I never really noticed that strong of an odor from the bully sticks I buy. My nose is really sensitive too. I only buy the ones made in the USA, maybe that brand is low odor?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## asthehind (Jul 5, 2013)

I just got some of these:
Venison Chew |Proper Dog Treats | Lilys Kitchen
and these:
Venison Offaly Tasty Bits

for Mimi and she loves them! She hasn't tried the offaly bits yet, but the venison tripe chews were a big hit. She chewed it, licked it, hoarded it and then ate it.  I only noticed a slight smell when they came out of the packet.


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Ooh, might have to try the Lily's Kitchen treats! Frodo loves dried tripe strips, but he has to be banished outside to chew them because they just reek. Even the bag is stored in the shed, as I can't bear or have it in the house.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

My girls don't care for antlers so that was a waste of money. I'm always looking for something long lasting. Please let us know if the bladder sticks take a while to devour. Thanks!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## asthehind (Jul 5, 2013)

SarahJG said:


> Ooh, might have to try the Lily's Kitchen treats! Frodo loves dried tripe strips, but he has to be banished outside to chew them because they just reek. Even the bag is stored in the shed, as I can't bear or have it in the house.


I didn't notice a smell when Mimi was chewing the tripe, just when I opened the bag. I hope they work for you! The only drawback I've got with them is that the postage is a bit expensive.


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

asthehind said:


> I didn't notice a smell when Mimi was chewing the tripe, just when I opened the bag. I hope they work for you! The only drawback I've got with them is that the postage is a bit expensive.


What brand are you using, and where did you get them? My smelly ones are just from the local hardware-cum-pet shop. Frodo loves them so much, I'd like to know if there's a brand I could tolerate in the house!


----------



## asthehind (Jul 5, 2013)

These venison tripe chews:
Venison Chew |Proper Dog Treats | Lilys Kitchen

Opened the offaly bits a while ago, and there is a bit of a smell with them but not too bad. I just put them in a tupperware box and the smell went.


----------

